# fungus on pregnant platy?



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

Please take the time to read this!
ok so i have a pregnant platy in a 60 litre tank with other fish. i also had 2 black phantom tetras in a separate 5 litre tank because in the big one the angelfish would kill them. So i bought a net, a plastic ''cage''-like thing for her to give birth in and it has two separate parts, into one of them the babies fall so she doesnt eat them. Yesterday i saw fungus on her, and switched her positions with the small tetras. So now the tetras are in the ''cage'' and the platy is in the 5 litre tank, and i got a medication program going on. I am currently using JBL's Fungol, as it is the only medicine my lfs has. And here's my question: Since the babies arent born yet, will Fungol damage her pregnancy? Oh, and could fungus have grown on her because 
of the pregnancy? she is currently doing well, fungus isn't getting any bigger, just a few small patches here and there, but it is not going really away either. I noticed fungus early, in starting stages, and it hasn't grown more, so i'd expect it to go away quickly, but havent seen any significant reduction, that's why im worried.
and i am also afraid that because she will be already exhausted by fungus she wont be able to survive giving birth


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fungus isn't a quick killer, but many thing that look like fungus are. If it really is fungus, methylene blue could save her, but fungus is unusual on undamaged fish. If the tetra or a male nipped her, or she bashed herself on the cage, fungus could grow on the wounds. Velvet and columnaris look like fungus but need anti-biotics. 

The first thing to do is isolate her in clean water and slowly ramp up salt levels. A 5 gallon hospital would be great. True fungus doesn't like salt and platys do. If it stops getting worse, just keep the water clean and the salt level steady until the fish is all better. If it keeps spreading or started on the mouth, assume columnaris and buy something that treats it.

Pregnancy is stressful. It could trigger an outbreak of something the fish was carrying. Some meds are harmful to developing fry, but the mother has to be the priority. Cull visibly deformed fry and start over.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

the white patches are tiny, but im pretty sure its not ich, and its mainly on the gills. does this mean something?


----------

